# Tikka Masala curry with yellow rice



## Gravy Queen (Aug 31, 2012)

A cheat curry as Pataks sent me some of their Tikka Masala sauce to try, and it's a lovely soft curry , but I am a fan of Pataks anyway . I do curries from scratch too but this was a perfect cheat for a busy day. I did it in the slow cooker then made some yellow rice with a few toasted almonds to go on top . I used skinless boneless chicken thighs as I find they are much more moist than using chicken fillets .


----------



## SweetTeboho (Nov 27, 2012)

*Good Morning, Can I bug you for some pointers?*

And thank you for sharing.  You mentioned in your post that you usually do curry from scratch... can you share some recipes or points?  I have tried a couple of things, including coconut milk with turmeric.  Chicken broth.  But every single time my dish feels that it is missing something.  I'd love any pointers!!


----------



## Zereh (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you share the yellow rice recipe too, please? =) I imagine it's tumeric that gives it the lovely color, but am curious about what else you add.

Thanks!
<3 Z


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 27, 2012)

That looks lovely GQ...we too love Pataks sauces 

We use them if we need a quick dish and make curries from scratch when we have more time


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Dec 2, 2012)

Here's a recipe for one type of curried chicken 

Murgh Makhni - Indian Butter Chicken

Yeah, you can make a yellow rice with turmeric, but I much much prefer saffron rice

How about Chicken Biryani?


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 2, 2012)

We love Butter Chicken, thanks for the recipe


----------



## SweetTeboho (Dec 2, 2012)

Is there any suggestions for making this with out heavy cream bit getting the same results?  (Pretty much the same, I mean).  I live Indian food, it does not love me.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Dec 3, 2012)

I suppose you could try evaporated milk, but to get the proper creamy texture you would have to use, well cream.

What is it about the cream you object to, or that bothers you?

You could make it without, the gravy just wouldn't be creamy.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 3, 2012)

We use coconut milk or lite cream


----------



## SweetTeboho (Dec 3, 2012)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> I suppose you could try evaporated milk, but to get the proper creamy texture you would have to use, well cream.
> 
> What is it about the cream you object to, or that bothers you?
> 
> You could make it without, the gravy just wouldn't be creamy.



The lactose part 

Hmmmm I had not thought of coconut milk for this dish.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Dec 5, 2012)

Ah, if lactose is the problem then evaporated milk is no good either.

Coconut milk isn't normally used but I don't see why you couldn't use it.  I'd suggest trying full fat coconut milk or even coconut cream - you may need to experiment to get the amount needed.

It should fit right in with the style of cuisine, too.


----------



## radhuni (Dec 17, 2012)

Zereh said:


> Can you share the yellow rice recipe too, please? =) I imagine it's tumeric that gives it the lovely color, but am curious about what else you add.
> 
> Thanks!
> <3 Z



I think it is not turmeric, in India we add saffron to colour the rice. For the aroma add powdered 'garam masala' , garam masala is a mixture of clove, cinnamon, nutmeg, cardamom, mace, white cumin seed.


----------



## Zereh (Dec 17, 2012)

ahh Thank you for that. (I'm gonna go dig through the recipes from the link in your sig!!!)


----------



## radhuni (Feb 5, 2013)

Belated Thank you


----------

